# TiVoCommunity VideoReDo & ShuttleXPress Giveaway - Entries Only



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

TiVoCommunity VideoReDo & ShuttleXPress Giveaway - sponsored by DVRupgrade

*Entries Only*










Here is where you will post your entries for the VideoReDo TV Suite & ShuttleXpress Giveaway Contest. For the official rules of the contest, click here.

Entries will be collected from 06/17/2008 until 07/11/2008 - one entry per member will be counted.

So, tell us how you use your TiVo! Do you use the TiVo Desktop to manage your content? Are you a TV show packrat who archives and stores their recordings?

Or, if youre new to all the powerful things that you can do with your TiVo, what questions do you have?

All you have to do is post your comment, question, or Count Me In! to this thread to enter! We're looking forward to hearing everything you have to say!


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey, why not reply to this thread and enter. VideoReDo is a great software suite, so count me in.


So, tell us how you use your TiVo! 

Well, I record a lot of since and history shows. Such as NOVA on PBS, The Universe on the History channel and Dirty Jobs and such on discovery. I also record shows like CSI Miami. In addition to that I use TiVo to store and watch a ton of video clips from my favorite bands. Such as music videos, concerts and tour video clips. For example one concert I have is the free paramore sound stage show from Walmart.com.

Do you use the TiVo Desktop to manage your content? 

Yes, I use TiVo Desktop plus to manage my content. The new auto video transfer comes in handy, I can organize video clips by band names and have them in folders in the NPL.
Are you a TV show &#8220;packrat&#8221; who archives and stores their recordings? 

I would have to say I'm probably a "Packrat". I have the My DVR Expander connected to my S3, and many of the videos I transfer to it I don't delete. In addition most of my SP save the last 10 recordings.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Definite "packrat" here. I won't/can't be satisfied until all my Tivos(4) have at least 1TB capacity.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

I use my Tivo to record entirely too much tv and ended up getting a NAS just to hold it all.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I'm a packrat too.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I use my TiVo to play lots of great videos on my TV - be it recorded shows or content off the web. Love the simplicity of it.

I use TTCB all the time.
I do not archive much stuff at all
One use that breaks DMCA though

I get my DVDs via Netflix - I rip them to my hard drive and then use TTCB to watch them on the TiVo. After viewing I delete the file since I am a watch it once for most any movie out there. The few I do watch more (like Lord of the Rings) I purchase outright.
So with the TiVo desktop new push feature - I have my Netflix Queue on my TiVo now.

I use VideoRedo to edit out the racier scenes in movies I will let my 13 year old watch. Recent example - "16 Candles". the DVD just one scene has a girl in the shower and show her topless. I edit it out.

I do also watch TV shows on my smartphone. I use TCMP freeware on the phone for viewer and then take an mpeg4 converted desktoop download from DVR and convert with PocketDivxEncoder to an AVI file


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I use my TiVo HD as the center of my home theatre set up.

Not only do I have many season passes set up as well as a few autorecord wishlists. I download rented content from Amazon Unbox instead of going to Blockbuster.

I use TiVo desktop to upload videos to my TiVo so I can watch them on my theatre. I will also download content from the TiVo to be saved or transferred to my iPhone for later viewing.

I'm very thankful I invested in the MyDVR Expander, as I tend to hang on to some shows for quite a while. my TiVo currently has every episode of Battlestar Galactica, as well as all my regularly recorded viewing material.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I use my Tivos to capture all the TV I want to watch.

For shows I don't have time to watch, I move them to my computer with TivoDesktop, edit out the commercials with VideoReDo, and then save to an external HD.
When I have time to watch, the shows get transferred back to the Tivo.
I like the fact that you can use TTCB _or_ pyTivo.

For shows I _really_ like, I use VideoReDo TVSuite to edit and burn to DVD.
Saves me money by not having to buy the commercial DVDs.
Only downside is no extras.

I'm currently using the auto transfer feature in TD for the original Star Trek series. Once I have all the eps, they will get burned to DVDs by order of air date.
Once the new season starts back up, I'm sure I'll be using auto transfer alot more.


----------



## jkozee (Jan 13, 2006)

Count Me In!


----------



## jgaermom (Oct 22, 2005)

I have 2 tivos. One is a dvd burner also. The other has a 300 gb harddrive. I burn DVD-rws on the dvd burner and then watch them when I get around to it. I transfer the shows from the 300gb hard drive Tivo to my laptop using Tivo Desktop and then sync them to my Creative zen vision m to watch on the road. I also watch both Tivos when I am home. This way I always have shows to watch on the road. I also have a slingbox but find the DVDs and Zen vision M have less lag. I am obviously addicted to my tv But am very happy with my Tivo Judy


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Count me in!


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

Count Me In!


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

Glorious time-shifting. Live TV? What's that?

Not a packrat with TiVo though. I tend to clean out suggestions on multiple times per day basis to try and keep ahead, and I obsess about not letting things pile up too much. I upgraded the drives so space is not an issue so Im not sure what the problem is.


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

Count Me In!


----------



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

Count Me In!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Please add my entry
Thanks


----------



## bradm42 (Dec 5, 2006)

Count me in.

I occasionally use tivo desktop to manage content and archive import stuff to my PC.


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

Count Me In!


----------



## jsh69 (Apr 9, 2008)

Over the years my TiVo has evolved into becoming a mission critical 24x7 production system. Downtime is no longer tolerated by my impatient and vocal user community (wife and two kids).


----------



## Zrealm (Apr 25, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Count Me In!


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Count me in.

Four Tivos in our household, 2 HD Tivos and 2 Series 2s. I autotransfer shows/series I want to watch but don't have time, or would like to watch in order to my computer with Tivo Desktop. I edit out commercials with VideoRedo, rename files in SxxExx order and save them to another computer with lots of storage running pyTivo. Every so often, I'll run MetaGenerator for the shows I've captured. On the pyTivo PC, I run another python program which captures motion detected video from an IP network camera so I can download and view those files on the Tivo too.


----------



## ernbrdn (Apr 27, 2008)

Count me in hey why not, new to tivo but enjoy everything so far.


----------



## Ramblnman (Nov 27, 2002)

Packrat here. Count me in!


----------



## TravisKU (Nov 26, 2001)

Count me in


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I use mine mostly to time shift, but I do have some things saved. Those I mostly move off the Tivo to a hard drive. One other thing I really love is being able to see my photos on the tv. My monitor just isn't big enough. 

I keep trying to talk my friends into getting Tivos, but I haven't gotten anybody to bite yet. It would be easier if Dish and Directv would play nice since so many of them are on satellite. But I'm not giving up!


----------



## JoJetSki (Jul 25, 2006)

Count Me In!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Count me in.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Count Me In!


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Count Me In!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Count Me In


----------



## ciTiVo (Oct 2, 2004)

Peter Redmer said:


> All you have to do is post your comment, question, or Count Me In! to this thread to enter! We're looking forward to hearing everything you have to say!


Count me in!

I have 2 S3s (1TB and 750GB) and 1 S2 (400MB). 1TB S3 has a lot of churn (HD sports programs take up space and quickly come and go); the 750GB has over 100 shows at all times.

The S2 just hangs out, mostly recording the wife's soap. ;-)

CI


----------



## madbeachcat (Jan 31, 2002)

Count me in. I am a packrat.


----------



## Doug_Rodgers (Oct 14, 2005)

I keep full seasons of my favorite shows. I use TiVo Desktop to upload video files from my PC to TiVo. I like to view pictures from my PC on my TiVo as well.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I use my TiVos to time shift regular programming, buffer Live TV (yes, I do that, mostly news), record programs if I have to go out, find programming I might like, and build up a library of movies (which I should watch some before the summer work rush).

As for Tivo Desktop, I don't use that much, mostly to archive things I like to keep, put ont he iPod if I have to. I put everything on a big HDD, rarely on DVD.


----------



## shpope (Feb 10, 2005)

I use TiVo as my buffer so I can watch my shows after the kids are in bed and everything is cleaned up around the house.


----------



## Dan Theman (Oct 25, 2007)

Count Me In!
I use it to record a few regular shows and then lots of keywords to get random things that I enjoy: SCUBA, Paragliding, etc...
I am never home during prime-time (out doing all those fun things) so it's nice to be able to have a variety of things to watch on my own schedule.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Well... Count Me In!


----------



## fziegler (Jan 26, 2004)

Count me in! I use my tivo to catch all my family's favorite shows on our schedule. I use tivo2go to watch on my PC or laptop. I create DVDs of our favorite shows and movies to keep.


----------



## Grandpasteve (Jan 13, 2007)

We have two Tivos and one of them is constantly recording kid zone season passes for my 5 grandchildren. We time shift all shows now. We do MRV transfers alot and I use Tivo Desktop to archive stuff for the grandkids. And I use Tivo for viewing pictures. Also for my music collection, the TV is connected to my stereo and I nver use my CD player anymore.

And I download DL.tV, Geekbrief TV, and Cranky Geeks.

I dl lots of Music Choice videos too.


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## mattn2 (Mar 23, 2001)

Packrat? Maybe ... 
I have expanded every TiVo I've owned ... And with only my most recent (S3) having networking capabilities, I haven't had time to delve into much in the way of transferring shows. 

Enter me into the contest.

# Matt


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Count me in!


I am a packrat!


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

Count Me In!

I use my Tivo to record all my favorite shows.. sometimes I watch them same day or next day.. but sometimes I use Tivo Desktop to transfer them to my PC to store for a later date viewing, because sometimes, I just don't have the time.


----------



## DTG (Jan 17, 2001)

Count Me In


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Count me in.

Packrat for sure. Far too many tapes and discs made off the TiVo recordings. (And my *ahem* other DVR. Hey, I'm being honest.)


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Probably no use for the UK, but count me in, anyway!!!


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Count Me In

VideoReDo is a great app and works great in conjunction with TiVo.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Jeffho (Apr 8, 2004)

Count me in.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Count Me In


----------



## rainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

I started recording Dr Phil's shows pretty much from the beginning of his show on vhs tapes. I have several boxes of them stored around the house. I would transfer the original shows onto another tape, editing out the commercials.

Then, when I finally got Tivo, WooHoo! What a great way to store those shows on dvd's instead of large, bulky vhs tapes. I did use the "My DVD" suite to do the editing amd get the programs onto dvd's, though it was a very time consuming thing to do. Lately, I have just been transferring the programs using Tivo Desktop to my computer, and then just burning those files onto dvd's to get them off my hard drive. 

One of these days, I'll go back to them to edit out the commercials.

I actually have not used VideoReDo yet, instead of -that other program-, but I do hear that it is a much better way to get the end result.

One of these days I will give it a good work-out!


----------



## AlwaysNeedHelp (Aug 8, 2007)

Count Me In!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2002)

Count Me In!


----------



## tab13 (Nov 30, 2002)

Count Me In!


----------



## knownzero (Feb 26, 2001)

Count me in!


----------



## Davyburns (Jan 7, 2004)

a Pack Rat here also


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

My 5-yrear old daughter loves the KidZone! She says, "Daddy, what cartoon would you like to watch?"  I'm in - let's win!


----------



## toddc (Jun 12, 2002)

I am a TiVo packrat....


I have 2 seasons worth of "My Name is Earl" waiting to be watched.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

I've used the demo of VideoReDo and it's awesome!


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

ewilts said:


> I've used the demo of VideoReDo and it's awesome!


It is good stuff. For those who are interested in trying it, here are links to the pages with trial versions:

VideoRedo Plus

VideoRedo TVSuite

If you use the trial, and ultimately decide to purchase, hopefully you will come to us for that as we are the sponsors of the contest, as well.

Thanks,

Lou


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

&#8220;Count Me In!&#8221;

I love my TiVo's and have been using since the 1.x software version. While I do use TiVo desktop, it's mostly to put content onto the TiVo vs pulling off. I've found that TiVo desktop is just a bit too limited in its functions and have heard nothing but raves for VideoRedo. Excellent contest idea!


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

I live for TiVo! I use pyTiVo to comeback. It is great for storing large video collections and transferring them to the TiVo when needed.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

I record way too many movies with my TiVo's. Transfer them to my PC, compress them down to 50% DVD size (<2.3Gb) and then archive them away 2 movies per DVD. 

I even go to the trouble of keeping movies sitting around (sometimes for over 6 months) on my harddrive until I have 2 similar or same genre movies to burn on the same DVD.


----------



## Southie Boy (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been lurking here for years, saw this contest and decided it was time to get a user ID. We have Six TiVos in our house, 5 Series 2 and one HD. Four of them on lifetime, two on discounted monthly service. When I bought our first TiVo, a series 1 in 2002, my wife said "here we go, another useless toy", it took her about 2 days to tell me to go get my own TiVo this one was hers. 

We have a large age span in our family, as well as a diversity of viewing interests. I've upgraded all the boxes with large drives, so they are able to always be recording something that someone will watch. We are heavy users of networking, moving shows of interest from room to room. I am also constantly putting episodes of spongebob on my daughters Ipod.

so....count me in!


----------



## blankme (Aug 19, 2005)

Count Me In! Thanks for a great contest!


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

TiVo records every episode of South Park. I then use TiVo Desktop to get the shows onto my PC. Fire up VideoReDo and yank out all the commercials. Save to .mpg and copy via NFS to my Fedora box where it'll sit waiting and available to watch via pyTivo anytime I wish. So far it's taking up 126GB.

If the cable hadn't gotten wierd the night that Imagination Land Part III aired I'd have every episode. So now I wait till they re-run it, or until the DVD is available to rent.

P.S. I do the same process for Eureka, Doctor Who, Heroes and a few other shows. Guess I am a TV show packrat.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

Count Me In!


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

How do I use my TiVo?
In just about every way it can be used. I have two TiVoHD units now. One has been upgraded to a 1TB drive and the other has a 750 GB drive. "The Kids'" TiVo primary archives kids shows, so we always have a ready supply of Sesame Street; Blues Clues; Dora the Explorer; Go, Diego, Go!; and Toon Disney/HBO Family movies. I also use it to handle overflow, if "My" TiVo has both tuners already occupied and I want to record a third show.

"My" TiVo records entirely too much weekly television fare, which I tend to watch and delete as the season goes on. I do archive some shows, and wait to watch them until I make sure they've been picked up by their network. Of course, the last time I did that was for Tru Calling, and FOX screwed me by announcing a pick up, then slashing the order, then cancelling the show and not airing the entire second season.  I also store up movies - especially from HBO-HD and Showtime-HD, for watching during the fallow time for new series episodes.

Sometimes, I extract shows to my laptop for watching while travelling, or copy shows to DVD (especially to send to my mother-in-law, who's stuck with a crappy cable system out in the middle of nowhere).


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

Count me in!

TiVo has changed my household, we are using it to time shift.


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

Count me in!!!! I use VRD all the time. A great program!!!!


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

Please add my entry.

We like to archive seasons of reality shows like, The Amazing Race, and then rewatch them in the off season.

Also like to save NASCAR races and remove the commercials.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

Count me in!


----------



## tab97 (Jul 19, 2002)

Count Me In!


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

I have two DirecTivo's.

#1 is a Sony SAT T60 with a 320GB hard drive and 304 hours of recording capacity. I use this Tivo for recording whole seasons or more of old shows I want to see again. I also use this to build up new shows before I get around to watching them to see if I will like them. If needed I also put in first run shows that I like in the case of scheduling conflicts on my other DVR.

#2 Is a Phillips DSR7000 Series 2 DirecTivo that has a USB Ethernet connector and has been hacked with the zipper. I use this as my "main" TiVo to record the majority of the first run shows and anything else that catches my eye. This DirecTivo also has a 320GB hard drive with 304 hours of storage. I also have gotomydvr setup on this DirecTivo which I use every once in while to schedule shows I hear about or when I am away for a few weeks at a time. I also stream music to this Tivo using JR River Media Center 12 and play it out my sound system. On occasion if somebody asks I will extract a tv show and make a dvd of it for them. 

Between the two DirecTivo's I have all the flexibility I want. I have only had a few issues with bad drives and power supplies that I have had to fix to keep them running. 

I don't like the current DirecTV DVR's and if I am unable to repair my DirecTivo's I will and DirecTV does not have better receivers by them I will move on to something else.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Total packrat. I use the TiVo as a media server.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

I'm all about ergonomic integrity and maximizing productivity. Count me in!


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Count me In


----------



## Expat (Nov 19, 2004)

Count me in

Love my TiVo's, can't live without 'em.
Use TiVo Desktop to archive shows to NAS.

Videoredo is awesome, is a must have for use with TiVo and archiving of shows.

Luv em both:up::up:


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm in. VideoReDo rocks!


----------



## cwbaker (Aug 5, 2002)

Count Me In! Packrat for sure!


----------



## Nowhere man (Sep 22, 2002)

Count me in.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Count me in.

I have read lots of good things about VideoReDo.


----------



## psxboy (Apr 15, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

Count Me In!


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Count Me In Also....


----------



## jg123 (Mar 14, 2003)

Count Me In!

I use my TiVo and TiVo Desktop software to be able to watch shows on my phone on the go.


----------



## Raymond Day (May 13, 2002)

Count Me In!


----------



## netholio (Mar 16, 2008)

Count me in. I am truly a pack rat - all those Star Trek TOS episodes and the X-files as well. 

Using Tivo Desktop Plus to port them to my PDA and iPod is such an awesome feature.


----------



## Avenger_Fan (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm a packrat.


----------



## jstoddard (Feb 11, 2002)

count me in - I'm a packrat


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

Peter Redmer said:


> TiVoCommunity VideoReDo & ShuttleXPress Giveaway - sponsored by DVRupgrade
> We're looking forward to hearing everything you have to say!


I time shift all the shows I can't stay up and watch. All the late shows,Kimmel, Dave, Jay, Craig and I even got hooked on Ellen. Then I can watch them all when I get home at 5pm! I can even skip the opening dialog (sorry Jay, Dave, Craig & Ellen  ) and skip to the good parts like what guest is on and what band is playing at the end of the show.

We own two lifetime series 2. I modded both with larger drives... I use tivo desktop. Yes, we want to start editing our recorded shows!

I sports shift also. I time shifted the NBA playoffs and am now time shifting european soccer for my wife - We love our TIVO! :up::up::up:

hmeister


----------



## gregm (Dec 29, 2002)

I've had a DirecTiVo since late '02, (upgraded to more storage the next summer) a second one since late '03, a third unsubscribed one since early '06 that I used as a testbed for my first Zipper attempts. I've tried burning a couple shows to DVD once, but was unsuccessful. I'd really like to try again sometime.


----------



## Jeffa46 (Sep 10, 2004)

Count Me In !!

Tivo HD Lifetime
Tivo 540080 upgraded to 395 Hours Lifetime
Tivo 540040 Standard
Tivo 140060 Standard
Tivo HDR 320 Single 60GB hard drive.

I'm going to order a second Tivo HD,
and sell the 4 other Tivo's. !!


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Count me in!

My wife and I use our Humax DVD burner TiVo and night light TiVo to do a lot of things. 

1. They each control a DirecTV satellite receiver so that we can record two things at the same time, one on each TiVo and we MRV them to where we want to watch them. Only a TiVo can do this to the best of my knowledge.

2. We time shift all our favorite shows and watch them when we want. Since I travel often, the TiVo makes sure I never miss a thing I care about.

3. We skip commercials we have seen before or don't care about and watch those that interest us, at least the first time. 

4. I burn some of the shows to DVD using the Humax, commercials and all, before a trip and take them with me to watch on the plane or in the hotel at night. (two or four hours of TV, straight to DVD in under 20 minutes, there is nothing more convenient)

5. I listen to background music from the computer using TiVo Desktop when I feel like reading, rather than watching TV.

6. When guests come we show family pictures from the computer if our guests are interested. We wish we could add background music to that (hint, hint).

7. When guests come we connect their DV camera or regular digital camera to the Humax's front panel inputs and let them show off the latest videos of our nieces, nephews, cousins and second cousins. Sometimes we save some of those precious videos and archive them to the computer afterwards.

8. We use Amazon Unbox to download an occasional movie. When the new Bourne movie came out, my son and I downloaded the earlier movies from Amazon and watched them as a movie marathon the day before we headed to the theater to see the new one.

9. We found the show time for that movie, and most movies, via the movie show times HME application on the TiVo. It is nice to have it handy right there at the tip of the remote.

10. Speaking of Music, Photos, Products and More, I play Sudoku on the TiVo from time to time when I get the urge. Surprisingly I still do so occasionally even after having had it available for over a year or so.

11. I subscribe to several TiVocasts including Rocketboom, circuits, and the minimalist. This is the kind of thing TV was always missing. Small digestible lumps of interesting stuff without the need to fill a 30 minute time slot! I also have tried a couple of web videos using TiVo Desktop to get them and send them to my TiVo but so far haven't found anything quite as compelling there yet.

12. Finally I use TiVo and TiVo Desktop to listen to the Coverville audio podcast, via iTunes, at times when I want to listen to music and pay attention.

There are no other pieces of electronics in my home that get as much use as the TiVos do. 

Heck, some day we may even go HD!


----------



## BBrownME (Mar 12, 2008)

Count Me In!


----------



## tguyette (Jun 28, 2008)

Count Me In!


----------



## LesAuber (Dec 1, 2006)

Count me in! I use primarily for time shifting. I rarely save anything.


----------



## timmymac123 (Jan 20, 2003)

My son *LOVES* the Rangers. I use my S3, with an external 750GB homemade SATA enclosed drive to catch season passes of Operation Overdrive, Jungle Fury and SPD.

Of course, since my kids are TiVo kids, they want to skip over the commercials all the time.  To make them happy, I download the episodes using DownThemAll from FireFox and have been trying out VideoReDo....which is AWESOME!

I can go frame by frame and completely remove the commercials and then place up to 7 episodes (2 hours) or commercial free content onto a DVD for the car. If I really wanted to I could grab some DVD-DL disks and get up to 4 hours!

My son now loves his Power Rangers in the car without commercials!

---tmac


----------



## macrob (Mar 3, 2005)

I work 2nd shift, so tivo is a necessity to keep up with all the latest shows, and some old favorites. I watch them when I get home, and if they are good ( usually movies) I'll use tivo desktop to transfer them to the cpu and burn to disk.

I am so used to tivo that live tv is torture, I'm always grabbing the remote and trying to fast forward through the commercials!


----------



## kurtster (Jan 29, 2007)

I use my TiVo for time shifting my favorite shows.

I packrat high definition broadcasts that are not available on Blu-ray yet, such as the Star Wars trilogy, and other things that should be released but are not. I also save episodes of a TV show my brother appears on regularly.

I seldom stream or watch photos from my PC, but I have done so. 

Although I managed to make it work before a recent hard drive crash, I have lost countless hours trying to mod my HR10-250 to download movies from my TiVo to my PC but the processes to do so on the DirecTiVo boxes is ridiculously complicated so I think I've given up on that for now. The new Series 3 I picked up is so much better, I can't believe I waited so long to get one.


----------



## darkridedp (Jun 28, 2008)

Count me in.

Lately, I've been using my machines to help a friend find programs that bear on his doctoral thesis.


----------



## dancer2 (Jun 28, 2008)

I never watch anything without recording it first. Why subject myself to 18 minutes of commercials every hour. 

I coupled my Series 2 with a Dishnetwork DVR. I have the local channels through cable to the Tivo. Connection to the Dish gives me two places to record those shows. I do have to check the recording schedules of each unit each day to watch for overlaps. The Dish PVR will take priorty when both units try to record from Dish at the same time. 

I transfer things like good building tips from "Ask This Old House" to my computer. Also news clips that my involve family. 

It's fun! I would never be without Tivo again!


----------



## GlobalOpps (Jul 19, 2003)

TiVo is the best thing that ever happened to television. Oh, am I preaching to the choir? Well, here's what we do...


TiVoHD in living room is central system. Series 2 in bedroom for backup.
All regular series' are watched ASAP and deleted.
Movies and Rick Steve's Backdoor to Europe get copied to TiVo Desktop for later watching or eventual recording to DVD.
Just got a MyDVR drive so we don't need to worry so much about HD space. 20 hours just isn't near enough.
Would love to have VideoReDo for editing commercials from our grandsons' favorites and backing up to DVD. Just haven't got around to purchasing yet. Tried Roxio a while back but gave up like most everyone else.

Also plan to get video of just arrived Spanish exchange students in.tivo and posted to web for family and friends back home. For more info about homestay groups, see SanDiegoCoastalHomestays.com

Thanks guys for all your hard work. TC is great!


----------



## aman265 (Jul 24, 2001)

Count Me In!


----------



## dbjorgie (Aug 19, 2001)

count me in


----------



## BarryD99 (Mar 30, 2002)

Count me in.

I've got a 60 Hr, 80 Hr Series 2, and an HP Media Center Pavillion running Tivo Desktop.

I have VideoReDo TV Suite and love burning DVDs of recorded Tivo programs for my friends and family. It's so easy.

I've been a Rhapsody subscriber for years and really enjoy listening through Tivo. Occasionally I download a movie from Amazon but prefer DVD's.

I have a Home Theater with a Denon 3805 audio video control center, Benq 8750 projector, Comcast HD DVR and 103 inch screen. THe house also has two HD LCD TV's and a Plasma HD TV. My Home Theater Master MX-800 RF remote and hard wiring from the Denon allow me to share all devices with any of the three TVs or projector.

I take my TV, movie, and music very seriously and Tivo does a good job of helping me maximize my experience.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## merlinvr (Mar 1, 2007)

How you use my TiVo?
Right now, I have two tivos. Barely use the Series 1 in the summer. I just record normal tv shows and movies. Don't do anything advanced though would like to develop a system to transfer shows a PSP or similar for offsite viewing.

Do you use the TiVo Desktop to manage your content? 
Not really. Not convenient for me personally.

Are you a TV show packrat who archives and stores their recordings?
Absolutely not. I think those people are crazy. How many times do you watch the same thing? Me, once and done.


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

I use my TiVos to grab all the TV I'd miss while sleeping, eating or working. Plus I get to watch vidcasts from the comfort of my bed on my TV...


----------



## nosaturn (Nov 29, 2003)

Count Me In!


----------



## guinnessgulper (Jun 17, 2008)

<see title>


----------



## TriscuiT (Jul 16, 2003)

Pack rat and then some!


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

I have a DT S2 and 2 S3's - all with at least 750 GB> Main S3 is in the family room with my plasma.

I rarely watch commercials.

I record several wekday and weekend political shows to try to figure out just what DC is doing to us now.

I collect shows that I want to watch more or less all at once. I have seasons 5 & 6 of 24 - hoping to get the back years so I can watch them in order. Also collect short lived shows now on Universal HD for the same purpose.

I collect to watch & delete, but would like to xfer SD 24 to BLU-RAY to make space.

I occasionaly archive stuff for relatives who can't get a particular show for any of several reasons.

I use Unbox in place of Blockbuster/Netflix. My 42" plasma is EDTV so Unbox is OK.

I use an S2 for SD content and a second S3 to view in my bedroom.

I use TD to move stuff off the Tivo, then manually transfer to a NAS.

I get several Tivocasts - especially the Onion!


----------



## knate24 (Jun 17, 2007)

Count me in! I have never wanted to battle anyone over shows to watch so I use it in all facets on my home netwrok, including the Rhapsody option to keep the peace in my house. We can watch what we want when we want with NO commercials.


----------



## wizzy (Nov 11, 2001)

count me in!


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Count Me In!


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for participating in the contest so far! Some of you have put a lot of thought into your entries, too!

We have just over a week left in the contest, so keep 'em coming


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Count me in! I use TiVo mostly to timeshift, although I have been collecting some movies from TCM with it. I also use MRV alot. And, as I'm a bit of a shutterbug, it's nice to be able to view my photo collection on my 52" widescreen HDTV instead of on my 19" monitor.


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

Count me in too!

Probably qualify as a semi-packrat.
Of course, the usual time-shifting.
And as a handy reminder service for isolated things I've heard/read about but _know_ I will forget to watch when it's aired!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Count me in!


----------



## fantivo (Apr 3, 2006)

Count me in too!


----------



## emerz (Aug 18, 2007)

I use my Tivo to record my favorite shows for playback later (I work long hours). Those programs I deem "worthy" are archive to a spare disk on the PC for transfer to DVD.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Tons of recorded programs which I will probably never watch.


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 23, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## jweaver15 (Mar 28, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## deb6161 (Oct 3, 2004)

I am a packrat. There is no such thing as too much storage. I think all Tivos should come standard with a 1TB drive : ) I also love tivo desktop.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

A winner for the contest has been announced! Head on over to check out the announcement:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/announcement.php?f=3&a=76

Thanks to everyone who participated, and keep your eyes open for our next contest!

Pete


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Thanks to everyone who participated in the contest for VideoRedo TVSuite and the ShuttleXPress Jog Shuttle controller; I was really amazed to see how many folks are interested in these two products.

As I have personally used them both, and find them fun and interesting to use. I'm sure most of you are already familiar with VideoRedo and have used the trial by now, and I can assure you that the ShuttleXPress is a great tool which enhances its use.

Naturally, Wedgecon will be enjoying both of these tools as the winner...

What I've done is put together some coupon codes to make the products more accessible to those who did not win, and still want them!

*DVRUPGRADE-VRD08*

Will give you $10 off the VideoRedo TVSuite sold on our site (this price is already lower than anywhere else you can purchase it, $63.99 after you've used the coupon).

And if you are interested in purchasing either of the Shuttle products along with VideoRedo TVSuite, here is a coupon for $20 off:

*DVRUPGRADE-VRDSHUTTLE08*

The bundles can be found here:

VideoRedo TVSuite Bundles

Thanks again for participating in the contest and hope you are all having a great summer!

Thanks,

Lou Jacob
DVRupgrade, Inc.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Congrats wedgecon!


----------

